# Equity Warrants anyone?



## xyzedarteerf (12 November 2007)

I'm interested in trading with Equity warrants, I found there's not much discussion regarding this subject over at the derivatives  thread. I'm interested in hearing from people who have use e-warrants for a few months and years and have some positive and negative experience from them.


----------

